# Moving CDs/DVDs to Dubai



## bettatest (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm moving to Dubai from Germany in April. I've read somewhere that there might be a problem to bring CDs / DVDs to Dubai.

I have a fairly big collection of CDs / DVDs (~1500 discs) Both movies and concerts. Mostly originals, some copies from friends and a large number of bootleg concerts only available on DVD-Rs.

Any idea what the policy is to move these to Dubai in a 20 foot overseas container? 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no problem whatsoever!


----------



## bettatest (Feb 2, 2008)

ok, great! thanks for the reply. Things are getting a bit out of hand here, first the plan was to move in September, now my company moved it to April.

One additional question, how are the chances that a 1-2 bedroom apartment has a fully equipped kitchen (dishwasher, dryer, washing machine... ) ? 

I own a full scale kitchen over here and my overseas container will be shipped late march. Problem is that i will only sign my apartment sometime mid april. So either I ship it and lose alot of money when the apartment is equipped or vice versa because i have to buy a new kitchen.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

most apartments come without any white goods at all. BUT they are quite cheap here. You could get second ones to tide you over.


----------

